# I hate being sick



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I woke up with a bad sore throat and cough. I'm exhausted and I don't feel good. So much congestion. I also feel really weak

I hate being sick because I'm an active person. So, I don't like being still. I also have 2 active border collies. When I get better, there will be chaos. I will scratch my head on the how, why, where and what. It's like leaving 2 hyper and smart 5 year olds to their own devices for a week.

I'm taking cold meds and resting and hopefully I get better soon


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I hear ya. I have been sick for the last week and a half with sinusitis, laryngitis and a sore throught. And of all weeks to get sick, we had one activitie after another that we had already volunteered for so I have been on the run most of the week. Luckily nothing this week but now the house is trashed so I've been cleaning half the day. My husband had it first and of course passed it to me, now my youngest is getting a runny nose so I'm sure she's next.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope you two get to feeling better soon. Sorry you feel so bad. Hang in there, springs a coming!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Boy, am I glad you two live a LONG ways away from me so I can't get it.  Hope you feel better soon hellofromtexas and Apyl.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I feel your pain Apyl. Unfortunately, I mean this quite literal. Get well soon.

Thanks you the kind words. I just want this cold gone.


----------



## moodene (Mar 7, 2014)

Mmm my grandma put cut onions all over her house during the winter. And actually keep a window barely open to bring in fresh air. It is the bathroom window. That toilet seat is usually the eye opener in the mornings!! LoL 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Get well soon !!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, I went to the doctor today. I was having trouble breathing so they gave me a nasal decongestant and I have an ear infection I didn't notice and gave me antibiotic ear drops. My diagnoses are the common cold and ear infection.


----------



## Rett99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hope yall feel betrer

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## moodene (Mar 7, 2014)

Hope ya feel better so ya can go chooking!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

